# New doeling just hit the ground



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Water broke and a little boer doeling hit the ground. Looks like one more is starting out. I think there maybe 3. Going to go dry this one off.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thats great... Good luck an we need pics!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Woot!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Buckling out now, going to wait about 30 min see if there is #3.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

doeling #2 out


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

:kidred::kidred::kidblue:


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

3 kids less than 45 min. I have to go get these kids and mom cleaned up.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

YEEHAW! Get that camera rolling!!!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

YAY!! Pics..we need pics lol..


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! That's awesome!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are so adorable  Congrats


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

They are super adorable!!


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

They are so cute!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Look at those precious kiddoes!!


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Adorable! Glad all three got here safely.


----------

